# Emails from [email protected]?



## ninjanick999 (Mar 13, 2015)

I got an email from [email protected] asking me to review items I ordered a while back, despite the fact that they have been shutdown. Has anyone else gotten emails from them?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 13, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> I got an email from [email protected] asking me to review items I ordered a while back, despite the fact that they have been shutdown. Has anyone else gotten emails from them?


They're not shut down. http://www.realhotstuff.com

And no I haven't


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> They're not shut down. http://www.realhotstuff.com
> 
> And no I haven't


I thought that the new site was run by different people and not related, but taking a closer look the address and phone number on the site seem to be the same.
Maybe they went legit


----------



## prototech (Mar 13, 2015)

ninjanick999 said:


> I thought that the new site was run by different people and not related, but taking a closer look the address and phone number on the site seem to be the same.
> Maybe they went legit


 
Yeah I noticed it changed entirely right after I bought my Gateway. No more flash carts or anything.


----------



## ninjanick999 (Mar 13, 2015)

prototech said:


> Yeah I noticed it changed entirely right after I bought my Gateway. No more flash carts or anything.


Yeah, I thought it was different owner, but it can't be.
The old logo is still on their server:
http://www.realhotstuff.com/assets/images/store/logo_s.gif


----------

